# Winemaking just not meant to be for me



## SarahRides (Jul 9, 2011)

Who would have thought that a table that looked that sturdy would collapse. 

RIP: 5 gallons Cranberry, 3 Gallons Strawberry, 6 Gallons Cherry Noir, 6 Gallons Raspberry SP, 6 Gallons Apfelwein, 5 Gallons Sauv Blanc and 6 Gallons Syrah. Every single carboy I own. (except one 3 gallon)


----------



## BobF (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow ... I don't know what to say ...


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm speachless. Looks to be a sturdy table. I don't like the pedistal type tables for anything heavy. They tend to tilt if the load is not distributed evenly. Have your Hubby build you a good solid bench with 4 legs.

Don't give up hope.


----------



## PCharles (Jul 9, 2011)

*Regarding Your Spill*

SR, My heart goes out to you. I an only imagine your feelings. I do encourage you to keep things in perspective and keep you chin up, looking forward to the future wines that you intend to make. I can already see that sturdy table that can withstand a tornado down there and carboys full of new wine. 

If you send me your address, I'd like to send a small contribution to aid you on your way to your future endevors. 

Hang in there friend and it was big of you to share your experience so others can avoid the potential danger. 

Paul


----------



## jet (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 9, 2011)

Everyone flags at half mast. Sarah I am so sorry at your loss. How devastating. The good thing no one got hurt and it looks like you're in the basement. I cant even imagine. 37 gallons plus carboys and you time, I just don't know what else to say. Thank you for sharing and let this be a warning to everyone else about the dangers of overloading tables. The wine alone weighed over 300 pounds plus the weight of the glass. Wish I was there to help you clean up.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 9, 2011)

Like others have said, so very sorry for your loss and it is just that. You worked long and hard trying to make something wonderful and it was taken away from you in a few seconds. Mourn, and then come back when your ready to put it behind you. I can guarantee you we are all rethinking and rechecking our own wine benches wondering if it could happen to us. Again so very sorry. Those pictures are hard to look at for a winemaker.......


----------



## Flem (Jul 9, 2011)

My God, I am so sorry. Keep your chin up. Keep the faith. Take a deep breath and start again. The rewards are too great to let this setback cause you to give up. We're all cheering for you.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 9, 2011)

I already went down and checked out the two tables that were manufactured. The bench I made has 2x4s on 16" centers and two layers of plywood and a slate top. Can dance all I want on it. On the other hand I was also using those 6" plastic tables this summer until I notice the center on them starting to buckle. Sarah take your time but do stick around please.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the support. It is pretty heartbreaking for me, being a new winemaker, a lot of blood, sweat and tears went into some of those wines. I had some that had been bulk aging there since February. No one was hurt, we think it may have happened yesterday while we were at work. (Never heard it) My father in law came over to help clean up and took a good look at what he thinks may have happened (he is both an engineer and avid woodworker). While the table itself was very heavy and seemed solid, it was designed pretty poorly. The legs which we thought were solid (because of the weight) were actually hollow, and just split in about 3 different places. For now the actual table top is still pretty solid, so we are going to go get about 4 sawhorses to put underneath it for when I can get things started again. My FIL is already starting to talk about building me a new table out of steel pipe, etc. As for collecting more equipment, it's just going to take me a while again, especially since Amazon isn't selling the 6 gallon carboys for $30 anymore right now.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 9, 2011)

Words can not explain what i just saw.

I built 2 tables - nothing special 2x4's angled together for legs and cross bars across the top for the 1/2" plywood to nail to.

But i anchored it to the existing wall so that would not happen. I have seen entertainment centers, shelves, etc all top over before. Didn't want this to happen.

I am so very sorry!!!


----------



## jtstar (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry for your lost


----------



## Dufresne11 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ouch, SR you have my condolences. Heck maybe we should have a small WineMakingTalk.com WineAid concert. I would buy a ticket. Sorry bud... chin up and take your FIL up on the steel pipe table. 

I just went and checked the one carboy I have on a table


----------



## almargita (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, again sorry for your loss, making me think on how my carboys are stored. I have 3, 5 gal & 1 3gal sitting on a short plastic table, all filled with wine!!! Maybe its time just to place them on the floor in my laundry room as its is just slightly bowed. It is quite a bit of weight being supported on just a small plastic rack... I enclosed a picture, hope it shows up. I have them sitting just above the support posts, but again they are only plastic.....

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 9, 2011)

AL, that is not good. My plastic table was set up the same way with a few bottles in the middle. One fell over from the table dipping in the middle. Thats when I knew how lucky I was. Also if you place them on the floor place a rug under them or something else to cushion them.

Sarah, too bad it wasn't your weekend to watch Bufold and Bernadette. They would have cleaned up the entire mess including the glass.


----------



## almargita (Jul 9, 2011)

You are right Dan,I have an old moving quilt in the garage, can fold it up to make a nice cushion for them to sit on. I was always careful in placing them on the rack, but again, its only plastic, doesnt even compare to the wooden table. Maybe I have been just lucky nothing has happened. Sure is an eye-opener though........

Al


----------



## roblloyd (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry Sarah. That's heartbreaking to see. If you bought stuff recently on your credit card maybe their purchase protection would help you recover some of the loss with new equipment?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 9, 2011)

It why I would never use a table myself! I dont trust anyone elses craftsmanship but my on for something that will be supporting so much weight! Do yourself a favor and just get some unfinished kitchen cabinets from Lowes and finish them yourself and then put a counter top on them. The unfinished cabinets are actualy very cheap!!Very sorry to hear about this and I think the clean up is the worst part of this IMO!!!! 37 gallons, Oyvay!!!!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 9, 2011)

I guess all you can do now is keep your chin up.... get some new equipment.... start the process over again. Before you know it, you'll have recovered from the catastrophe.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh geez Sarah that really stinks. I'm really sorry to hear about this.


----------



## almargita (Jul 9, 2011)

Hopefully I have learned from anothers misfortune, I got rid of my short plastic rack & placed a moving quilt in the same area. No chance of anything falling or droping now. Wish I did have an area to build a table or what ever but have to share with the furnace, washer & dryer & canned goods cabinet along with the laundry tub. Guess you do what works best for you.... Worst sceniro will be to wash it out should anything spill, but at least nothing will drop from a height to have anything break.......

Al


----------



## Duster (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh My, what a loss


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2011)

I will hold a memorial service Sunday during my wine club meeting.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 9, 2011)

I found these funiture dollies are the greatest thing in my basement. I place either boards or heavy plywood on them. They can each hold three carboys and it makes it real easy to move them around or get them out of the way. I also use them when I am bottling. I just fill empty boxes on them, then a few days later wheel them to the wine cellar racks. They cost less then $20.00 on saye at Harbor Freight.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh Sarah!!

I'm so sorry! I can only imagine how heartbroken I would have been if that happened to me!

Keep the faith. Your knowledge is still intact... better wine to come!

Debbie


----------



## davewaz (Jul 9, 2011)

I do all my wine making in the basement, using Better Bottle Carboys and I leave them on the cement floor, no risk. Sorry to here about your loss, those pics are insane. It looks like a flood victims basement, except it's wine. I think you can get the Better Bottles cheaper than the glass and you won't have the fear of having a repeat disaster. Anyways ,,,damn I really feel bad for ya.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 9, 2011)

What my wine area looked like (taken a few weeks ago)..............and what it looks like now after all the mopping. 

Davewaz: The better bottles won't really hold up to the vacuum pump, and they are a little tougher to carry if needed, which is why I tend to avoid them. I had a Sauv Blanc there in a better bottle which didn't spill, I found the bung & airlock, cleaned them and put the back. I'm just hoping the exposure for who knows how long didn't infect it. Might be salvageable.


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2011)

Did you lose the CC Wine?
I bottled and boy is it good!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarah, nice job cleaning up. Did you have to apply bleach to the water to prevent any bacteria from building up and possible fruit flies? I am assuming your FIL might of had a dehumidifier you could use also.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks like you got everything cleaned up now. Sorry to see your loss, I'm still shuddering at the first pictures.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 9, 2011)

Tom: believe it or not, the CC was still in the primary (was going to put it in the carboy today) and sitting on the floor, still closed and other than being on top of all the glass, still intact (it didn't even tip over). I have a 3 gallon carboy that wasn't on the table that I am going to transfer it to once everything is cleaned up. (The only carboy I have left) We bought 4 sawhorses that we are going to put the tabletop onto. Each pair holds 1500 pounds so we figure with four of them holding up an 8 foot long tabletop, it should be well supported. The vacuum pump I bought from Wade also managed to survive! 

Dan: We picked up a dehumidifier today as well (were thinking about getting one anyways). I didn't add bleach to the mop, but I did mop and wet vac the floor several times today, to the point where I wasn't picking up anymore dirt, so I think I got most of it up. Do you think I should still do the bleach as well? Once the floor is dry, I'm going to move everything over to the other side of the basement and mop the other side too (I'm sure there are wine-footprints all over the place).


----------



## Stefani (Jul 9, 2011)

31 Gallons lost. After all your work its all lost. 

That table just couldn't hold the approximate 300 lbs of weight. 

That is so disappointing. 

When is the wake?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarah glad to hear you're using the dehumidifier. If you used a good Strong floor cleaner when you mopped I think you'll be fine. Just for sh*ts and giggles I would hang a few fly strips now just in case you get any fruit flies. Hopefully you would be able to catch them before they would breed. It's tough enough controlling them already in the summer when you really start fermenting. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## millwright01 (Jul 9, 2011)

So sorry to see stuff like this happen. Sure glad no one was hurt. Could have been bad for anyone standing there. Hope you get back up and fermenting again soon.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 9, 2011)

please pm me your address I want to send you a humble and sorroful offering.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 10, 2011)

PCharles said:


> SR, My heart goes out to you. I an only imagine your feelings. I do encourage you to keep things in perspective and keep you chin up, looking forward to the future wines that you intend to make. I can already see that sturdy table that can withstand a tornado down there and carboys full of new wine.
> 
> If you send me your address, I'd like to send a small contribution to aid you on your way to your future endevors.
> 
> ...





tonyt said:


> please pm me your address I want to send you a humble and sorroful offering.



Ditto the offers from above. We should take up a fund for lost carboys.....


----------



## Julie (Jul 10, 2011)

Sarah,

I am just reading your post, and I am very sorry for what happened to you but very glad that you are still willing to keep going. I applaud you for not being discouraged.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 10, 2011)

I could be wrong but I counted 37 gallons in all.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 10, 2011)

Stay away from using bleach. Use a strong solution of Oxyclean instead.



SarahRides said:


> Do you think I should still do the bleach as well? Once the floor is dry, I'm going to move everything over to the other side of the basement and mop the other side too (I'm sure there are wine-footprints all over the place).


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2011)

Good call Mike. Wade I counted 37 gallons also.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 10, 2011)

A wine makers worst nightmare. Sarah so sad to read this. Often I have thought about "A" broken carboy but not all. 

5 gallon carboys filled are about 50 pounds. I have all mine except 2 three gallon carboys on a sturdy rack that I built on the floor with at least corrogated board under them. Some are on racks from the Depot but they are on the bottom shelf with 2x4's underneath for support. 

PM me your address let me and a few others help you recover. 

Don't rush rebuilding shelves. Think this out now that you have some experience. Maybe drawers hooks light hydraulic lift (don't laugh) all the little things that make wine making easier. 

Again sad and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sirs (Jul 10, 2011)

Sarah I so feel for you I know how it felt to get a 5 gallon busted I can't imagine how horrible you must feel but use it as a lesson it's a part of learning a very hard part but if you learn somethnig from it at least it won't all be in vain...oh if you have a sams club nearby you can get 4 gallon water bottles(plastic) filled with water for $4 they're made similar to the better bottle and they do fine for semi-long storage 6 months is fine in them that I know from experience, had a dark red wine and a blush in one and neither of them kept any residue or anythnig that I can tell. Our hearts go out to you really


----------



## J-Gee (Jul 10, 2011)

Sarah....this is very sad...I just stared off into space for a couple minutes,trying to imagine your plight....it is such a bummer.My best wishes to you as you put things back together.


----------



## rob (Jul 10, 2011)

Sarah, I am so sad to read this, my first thought is you might give up...We have really enjoyed having you here and in the chat room...please stay with it and as a few other post said... pm me your address and lets get started on a NEW CARBOY FUND


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry about the loss, but glad you have it cleaned up. Some of the lessons we learn by seem a little harsh, but you have certainly provided a good lesson to all of us. Those tables just aren't built for that kind of weight, especially on one side. Hope you don't give up, but I can certainly understand the frustration.


----------



## PCharles (Jul 10, 2011)

*No Carboys on the Ground*

The act of lifting and setting carboys on the ground is a problem for me. I've started using cinder blocks for low storage of carboys. When racking from the bench I always put the carboy being filled on two side by side cinder blocks. Having them off the ground makes pickup so much easier and safer. I imagine one could make a fairly inexpensive storage table/work bench using cinder blocks and planks. 

After hearing of your experience Sarah, I believe I'm going to add additonal support to my bench. I'm thinking the weight may be to great for the span. An additional center support should do the trick. 

Hang in there,
Paul


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll take that address for a carboy fund too!! gotta keep up on the number of women here... there are so few of us!!

Debbie


----------



## Boyd (Jul 11, 2011)

SarahRides said:


> Tom: believe it or not, the CC was still in the primary (was going to put it in the carboy today) and sitting on the floor, still closed and other than being on top of all the glass, still intact (it didn't even tip over). I have a 3 gallon carboy that wasn't on the table that I am going to transfer it to once everything is cleaned up. (The only carboy I have left) We bought 4 sawhorses that we are going to put the tabletop onto. Each pair holds 1500 pounds so we figure with four of them holding up an 8 foot long tabletop, it should be well supported. The vacuum pump I bought from Wade also managed to survive!
> 
> Dan: We picked up a dehumidifier today as well (were thinking about getting one anyways). I didn't add bleach to the mop, but I did mop and wet vac the floor several times today, to the point where I wasn't picking up anymore dirt, so I think I got most of it up. Do you think I should still do the bleach as well? Once the floor is dry, I'm going to move everything over to the other side of the basement and mop the other side too (I'm sure there are wine-footprints all over the place).



Although some say not to use bleach I use a mild solution about one a month to clean the floor in the wine room and to clean up any spills.

My reasoning is that I bought a dog about 20 years ago (German Sheppard) and it turned out it had Parvo virus made a mess and died the first night. The vet recomended we go over everything in the house with bleach so our wiener dogs would not get infected if they were not already. Even had the carpet cleaning service use bleach on the carpets.

We had a male, a female, a 3 long hair pups and all turned out ok.


----------



## lloyd (Jul 12, 2011)

the mark of a great person is their Rise From a great fall. You Go Girl!!


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 12, 2011)

So the basement floor is almost dry. My husband bought me a new carboy and a Grand Cru Varipocella kit to get started with again (I'm really looking forward to it, the kit has grape skins which I've never used before). I'm still trying to figure out how I want to support a new collection of carboys once I am able to start collecting them again. Next month they are going on sale at my LHBS, I've checked craigslist and haven't seen too much yet, but I'm going to keep looking there too. I'm also hoping to get a Peach Strawberry started next month. So far the Sauv Blanc and candy cane that survived are still looking good. (the BB that the Sauv Blanc was in sprung a leak, so I also had to pick up a 5 gallon carboy too on Sunday) Thanks again everyone!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 13, 2011)

I feel for ya. In fact I've been there. 

The first year I ever made wine (don't ask me the year!) I made 25 gallons (5 x 5gal carboys). 

What fun I had, Crushing the grapes, maceration, then pressing! I remember thinking "too bad I can only get good winegrapes only once a year". I consoled myself that I made a whole 25 gallons. 

After the winemaking was finished (until the next racking), I placed all 5 carboys onto a table (that I thought was steady) and promptly took my wife off to Mexico for a week of vacation. 

When I returned, I noticed that the house smelled of wine. I decided to check the basement only to discover that the table had collapsed while we were away. Even worse is the fact that the basement had a dry well so there was really nothing left by dried up galss shards. 

My shock and utter disbelief was unspeakable. Then I began to think about having to wait another WHOLE YEAR to make wine again.

but, through disaster comes opportunity... 

ever since, whenever I needed a new piece of winemaking equipment, and my wife complains about the cost, I just bring up that year where missed out on wine because I had taken her to Mexico (re-evoking the guilt). 

What can I say, It's a Catholic thing....

johnT.


----------



## robie (Jul 13, 2011)

Boyd said:


> Although some say not to use bleach I use a mild solution about one a month to clean the floor in the wine room and to clean up any spills.



Hey Boyd,

These are just some thoughts I have, concerning bleach and wine making. Using bleach is working for you, but you never know when your luck may change.

Recently I read that chlorine bleach is much better at bleaching than it is at actually sanitizing.

Just a suggestion as a possible alternative - as IBGLOWIN has suggested, consider using oxyclean, instead of bleach. Follow the oxyclean by spraying (misting) the floor with a solution of a good sanitizer like StarSan, a purely contact sanitizer. It wouldn't even have to be rinsed off the floor; just let it dry; I have never had it get sticky. 

A solution of StarSan works really well; I use it on my hands before I do any wine making activity and also use it to sanitize things like stirring rods, spoons, cups, hydrometer, wine thief, ..etc. Things that are easy to spray.

For spills, spray the spot with StarSan and wipe with a clean paper towel. (I keep two spray bottles handy - 1 with a solution of KMeta and one with a solution of StarSan.)

This alternative should leave your floor clean and well sanitized, without the threat chlorine bleach can bring to a wine making environment.

If you do decide to continue with the chlorine bleach, make sure you rinse it really, really well.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree with everything Robie said. Just becareful if using bleech.


----------



## WineYooper (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I would be sick myself, not just the money but the time and effort put in. I'm glad that I have an engineering background and carpentry skills as well. I was short on money at the time so I made a bench from 2x4s and an oak plywood top with storage below for carboys and equipment, which I've now outgrown. I have since made two wine racks and another bench for empty bottle storage and room for more carboys on top. My first bench has 6 carboys on and 3 one gallon jugs. My wife is always telling me I over engineer everything I do but your news make me happy I do what I do. No problem yet! I always worry when I am racking from my primary to a carboy on our kitchen table, which is a pedestal and the primary causes the table to sag in the direction of the primary. Has not failed yet but your bad news will make me more cautious. The only damage I have had is the marks the glass carboys make in the top when I move/roll around when full for racking. I have since put a buffer between the carboys and the table and gained back the weight I lost from the butt chewing my wife gave me. You know how antique lovers are. Keep your chin up and you will learn from this lesson.


----------



## rob (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought it was worth bringing this back up


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks rob as I know Sarah wants to relive this again. 

maybe we should make it a sticky.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 15, 2011)

Let the mopping jokes begin............oh wait.........I think RunningWolf took care of that!


----------



## Julie (Jul 15, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Thanks rob as I know Sarah wants to relive this again.
> 
> maybe we should make it a sticky.



lol, well of course we should make this a sticky, nothing like letting Sarah know she screwed up everytime she signs on,


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 15, 2011)

Somewhere other people can post their screw-ups too? I know, you want to do it so that maybe I would feel as terrible as I already do!  Maybe?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 15, 2011)

Sarah, you need to put up one of those work safety signs. 
Accident free for. …
ONE WEEK!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Sarah. Good luck picking up the pieces and starting over. It'll be ok.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 15, 2011)

"STICKY" would be appropriate here!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 15, 2011)

rob said:


> I thought it was worth bringing this back up


What like a good burp?


SarahRides said:


> Let the mopping jokes begin............oh wait.........I think RunningWolf took care of that!


Sarah I was only thinking positive thoughts, we all know you have mopping talents now and would be a great proctor for the testing in the chat room.


djrockinsteve said:


> Sarah, you need to put up one of those work safety signs.
> Accident free for. …
> ONE WEEK!



Steve, now that was pretty dang funny. We could probably do something along the same line for Nikki.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Sarah, you need to put up one of those work safety signs.
> Accident free for. …
> ONE WEEK!



Steve,

U R BAD !


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2011)

Next thing U will do is call OSHA !


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 15, 2011)

Sarah I was only thinking positive thoughts, we all know you have mopping talents now and would be a great proctor for the testing in the chat room.


I know, all in good fun. I'll have to pick up a white board during my "renovations"


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Jul 16, 2011)

I just noticed this thread and wow.. I sorry for your loss.. I couldn't imagine.. Not only losing the wine but the carboys hurts the most.. Def going to spend some time in my cellar making sure everything it safe and sturdy..


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you all again! 

I started a new cranberry today (5 gallons again......I really want it drinkable for Christmas.....we'll see, I'll be cutting it close), and the Valipolicella Riplasso is fermenting along nicely. I've got the table top on the heavy-duty sawhorses which should hold for now with the few batches I have started (until I have a stronger shelf/table set up). So far the Sauv Blanc doesn't look infected, still clear as a bell and not growing anything funky. I might bottle it in a few weeks as long as it looks good.


----------



## J-Gee (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm glad to see that you are up and running again,Sarah.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 16, 2011)

You guys are rough. I realize the need to make other wine makers aware of the issue of a srtong table but I'm sure Sarah doesn't want to re-live her collapse.

Sarah, I hope you get back on your feet soon. I'm sure you willl and maybe one day we will ride together. Good luck on the endeavors, hope our support helped a bit.

From one wino to another.....


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 16, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> You guys are rough. I realize the need to make other wine makers aware of the issue of a srtong table but I'm sure Sarah doesn't want to re-live her collapse.
> 
> Sarah, I hope you get back on your feet soon. I'm sure you willl and maybe one day we will ride together. Good luck on the endeavors, hope our support helped a bit.
> 
> From one wino to another.....



Sarah,

I justg raised a toast to you with lots of well wishings on the way.


----------



## rob (Jul 16, 2011)

so did I ffemt....


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2011)

...and you just brought it up twice within a few minutes


----------



## BaccusIsWine (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow that really sucks. All that wine plus the carboys  They aint cheap. Hang in their.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 17, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> ...and you just brought it up twice within a few minutes



Ooops I did......


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2011)

..you did what?


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2011)

He just DID IT


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 17, 2011)

Sarah....

Did you get my donation yet? Hopefully it will help!

Debbie


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 17, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Sarah....
> 
> Did you get my donation yet? Hopefully it will help!
> 
> Debbie



I did Debbie! Thank you! It definitely will help. I'm actually writing out Thank you notes as we speak.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 17, 2011)

Great!

Debbie


----------



## rob (Jul 17, 2011)

Sarah, I sent mine on Friday


----------



## Wade E (Jul 17, 2011)

The reason we need to keep this alive is!
People need to study history as people who dont study history are bound to repeat it!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wade E said:


> The reason we need to keep this alive is!
> People need to study history as people who dont study history are bound to repeat it!!!!!



This is quite true....


----------



## reefman (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, I just read this thread for the first time. I'm going home at lunch to make sure my table is sturdy enough.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 21, 2011)

*Will it hold?*

So here is what kept me busy tonight. There are 14 cinderblocks, with 4 doors (4 of them, pine I think, they were left here by the old owners of the house, 2 feet wide) along with the left over countertop (laminate) from when we just re-did our kitchen. Does this look sturdy? What do you all think? It seems pretty stable to me.


----------



## Stefani (Jul 21, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I found these funiture dollies are the greatest thing in my basement. I place either boards or heavy plywood on them. They can each hold three carboys and it makes it real easy to move them around or get them out of the way. I also use them when I am bottling. I just fill empty boxes on them, then a few days later wheel them to the wine cellar racks. They cost less then $20.00 on sale at Harbor Freight.



I'm glad you didn't say Northern Tool. They laid me off last summer. LOL


----------



## Jify (Jul 21, 2011)

The extra layers of door will likely cause more problems than a single door or counter-top, unless they are glued/nailed to each other.

That being said, it looks solid, but you're not really gaining anything by stacking the doors on eachother.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 21, 2011)

Jify said:


> The extra layers of door will likely cause more problems than a single door or counter-top, unless they are glued/nailed to each other.
> 
> That being said, it looks solid, but you're not really gaining anything by stacking the doors on eachother.



Maybe, Maybe not, but it'll make the table about 6 inches higher. 

I didn't secure them to eachother, I thought that the weight on the table would help prevent them from sliding around.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Sarah I think the blocks and counter top is a good idea. I think the four doors are overkill and might not be a good idea. Doors layerd on top of each other can be very slippery.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Good call jiffy. I was fumbling around on my Droid as you wrote basically the same thing.


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 22, 2011)

When I read of your disaster, Sarah, my heart just sank. What a huge loss! Gotta say, though, that I truly admire your ability to bounce back.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 22, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Sarah I think the blocks and counter top is a good idea. I think the four doors are overkill and might not be a good idea. Doors layerd on top of each other can be very slippery.



At this point, I'd rather have overkill than the alternative after my experiences.  I'll go and get some long screws or nails tomorrow to secure them together so they won't slip. I put the doors there more to elevate it higher than for strength anyways so that I could bottle from that table. I suppose I could use the vacuum pump to transfer it to another carboy on my higher table to bottle if I needed to.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Sarah I understand what you're trying to accomplish. I just wanted to give you another safety tip. I would get a long drill to drill a hole first and then use long screws. Your hardware can match the drill and screws up for you. Don't let them talk you into an expensive drill bit as you'll only need a cheap one to do this.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 22, 2011)

As long as it's sturdy go for it. My worry is it being unstable or slippery smooth and the carboy could be easily bumped. Never know, a dog, cat or husband bumping the end causing it to tip over.

I know you are rebuilding and this is temporary but don't want to hear it happen again.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Steve, your right the counter top could be slippery if wet. I also had a table like that and what I did was I got a roll of drawer liner at Wally World. It's a spongy material you use to keep everything from sliding around. I used it in my chest that holds my lab equipment also.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! What I might do is take away one or two of the doors, so it still has some height but without so many layers. I'll run down the street to the hardware store and pick up 8 or so screws to secure all the layers together. (we have PLENTY of drill bits lying around, so I'm sure I'll be able to find the right size). The grip material is a good idea too, I hadn't thought about that. I was also using the countertop because it would be easier to clean as well as being stronger than plywood. I probably won't put grip over the entire surface, but maybe cut some smaller pieces to put under the individual carboys. I moved my whole wine-making setup to the other side of the basement (now it's away from the windows and furnace) in a cooler, darker corner. When all is said and done, I think everything will definitely be better set up than before.......looking forward to things to come! Although the cold raspberry lime skeeter pee definitely would have gone down really well these past few days! :-(


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Sarah individual pieces is a excellent idea. I rolled out the roll the length of the table and what a pain when you had a spill. I had to move all the carboys. The stuff is easy to clean also as all you have to do is rinse it under a faucet.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 22, 2011)

Enventually I would build a bench using 4x4's as legs and 2x4 framing. You can make it so that pre cut counter top will fit for easy cleaning or you can mount formica to it at a later time. The total cost to build a bench shouldn't be that great and you can customize it so you have underneath storage. 

The other option would be to pick up some inexpensive cabinets from lowes or Home Depot and add a counter top to them. Just make sure you anchor them to the wall. You may even be able to find some free cabinets if you ask around to some contractors or check craigslist.

Just tossing out ideas.


----------



## BobF (Jul 22, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Enventually I would build a bench using 4x4's as legs and 2x4 framing. You can make it so that pre cut counter top will fit for easy cleaning or you can mount formica to it at a later time. The total cost to build a bench shouldn't be that great and you can customize it so you have underneath storage.
> 
> The other option would be to pick up some inexpensive cabinets from lowes or Home Depot and add a counter top to them. Just make sure you anchor them to the wall. You may even be able to find some free cabinets if you ask around to some contractors or check craigslist.
> 
> Just tossing out ideas.


 
The counter pictured in my album is an 8' countertop on top of a 2x4 stand. I used 6 legs and added cross pieces in the framework.

I can jump up/down on top of it without concern. I'm not short or skinny ;-)


----------



## robie (Jul 22, 2011)

It's the cross pieces that make the difference.


----------



## Dugger (Jul 22, 2011)

Very sorry that this happened to you, Sarah.
Your new table will be plenty sturdy, that's for sure. Is this going to be a permanent/semi-permanent table? If it is and is going to be a work table as well as storage for carboys, it would be nice to have it at roughly counter height.
As a suggestion, I would make the blocks 4 high, either mortared ( if you can do this) or glued with PL construction adhesive (comes in caulking tubes). I would have a row of blocks at each end and one in the middle, add a couple of tables, again with construction adhesive ( or even tapcon screws if you can do this) and then the countertop with adhesive and a few screws. 
This would also be plenty sturdy, would give you a better height and allow some storage area underneath on the floor.
Good luck.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 22, 2011)

Dugger said:


> Very sorry that this happened to you, Sarah.
> Your new table will be plenty sturdy, that's for sure. Is this going to be a permanent/semi-permanent table? If it is and is going to be a work table as well as storage for carboys, it would be nice to have it at roughly counter height.
> As a suggestion, I would make the blocks 4 high, either mortared ( if you can do this) or glued with PL construction adhesive (comes in caulking tubes). I would have a row of blocks at each end and one in the middle, add a couple of tables, again with construction adhesive ( or even tapcon screws if you can do this) and then the countertop with adhesive and a few screws.
> This would also be plenty sturdy, would give you a better height and allow some storage area underneath on the floor.
> Good luck.



Thank you Dugger!
For now I'm just trying to make something that is just a few feet off of the floor, not necessarily at table height. I have a separate table which will be acting as my workstation for now. I mostly just wanted somewhere to store my carboys at a height that will be easy to work from and can be bottled from easily. I mostly just made this from stuff hanging around my basement, so it didn't really take any kind of an investment. Eventually I do want to get something more permanent, however now is not a great time to spend any more money on it than I have to. Plus I want to try and save some money right now to get my juices in the fall.  Eventually I want to make a more presentable and functional wine area, but for now this type of engineering is what's making it possible for me to be able to afford to keep fermenting. Plus I'm going to do some looking around and researching to decide what I want to build and/or buy, probably closer to spring time. I'm thinking I might do a table or counter of some sort similar to what you described.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't put too much on the ends - as you have nothing supporting it there.

I would also do as Dan suggested - anchor the doors and the counter top together. Either by anchor bolts are use some good adhesive caulk - liquid nails or something.


----------



## Sirs (Jul 22, 2011)

you got the right stuff just need to play around with it abit more you can do alot with the blocks that will make it next to impossible to make anythnig you put on top fall over


----------



## Sirs (Jul 22, 2011)

also you can get L braces really cheap and use them to attach the top of the table to the wall for major support in keeping it stable one on each end will work wonders


----------



## closetwine (Jul 25, 2011)

I finally got around to reading this and I've GOT to go check mine now.... they're in a cabinet but I dunno hos sturdy the shelf is... And this TOTALLY looks like something that would happen to me except I would've caused the mess... Honey, I'm sorry , but glad to hear your still goin strong!


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG... I can not imagine this happening! I would probably have bawled my eyes out if it had happened to me...


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's my new corner of the basement. My husband has all his tools, etc. on the other side, so I hung a sheet up to keep the dust down. Just started a batch of Strawberry Peach as well as a plain strawberry (in the primaries). In the carboys are: (Left to Right) cranberry, Valpolicalle Riplassa, White grape (to become the candy cane), Apricot Wheat Ale (my husband's first attempt at homebrew) and the sauv. blanc. I pulled out of the mess.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad to hear everything is going again. I would move the carboys from the high shelf to a lower shelf. Would hate to see a post about a carboy slipping while getting it from a high shelf......


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jul 26, 2011)

+1 on move the carboys. Your new setup and arrangement looks good.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 26, 2011)

Sarah the new wine place looks great. Glad to see you recovered and are moving on. There is one thing missing in the pictures though.


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2011)

She is ! ! !


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 26, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Sarah the new wine place looks great. Glad to see you recovered and are moving on. There is one thing missing in the pictures though.



LOL, sorry! Didn't have an extra set of hands at the time.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 26, 2011)

When not in use I keep my empty "boys" back in their original boxes. Glass be breakable! Looks like your definitely back in that their saddle!


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 26, 2011)

That metal rack seems to be sitting without support. At the very least, I would run a 2x4 from the joist above and attach it. They get wobbly as the weight goes up! My metal rack with pantry items in the basement is strapped to the wall for security as well as some boards diagonally in the back for stability.

Debbie


----------



## Flem (Jul 26, 2011)

It all looks great. Nice job. I do agree with Debbie though on securing the metal rack either from above or tie it back to some vertical support.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 26, 2011)

There is a pegboard behind it (behind the sheet), I can probably secure it to that.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 26, 2011)

My heart can't take another accident... good idea!

Debbie


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 26, 2011)

What a trooper!!! Back to it as you should be


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry for bringing this back but....

The other day I was looking at my shelving i bought from the depot and I had turned a 6 ft. shelf into two 3 ft racks placing my carboys all on the bottom and the upper shelf was filled gallons and a few magnums etc. along with misc stuff.

I noticed that the sheeting that came with it is starting to bow a little on the top shelf. The bottom shelf has the support of 2x4's so no worry there.

Over time moisture has started to work at weakening this and eventually disaster would strike me. Now the only thing on these top shelves is a few empty bottles, paperwork and misc light stuff.

Everyone please from time to time look over your set up and see if pending doom is heading your way. One bottle/carboy, even a gallon falling can take out a few larger carboys below.


----------



## reefman (Aug 8, 2011)

It would probably be a good idea to document all these safety tips in the Beginners area. So all new winemakers can learn from this. I'm sure there have been other mishaps over the years by other folks. Maybe we need a place to document "lessons learned."


----------



## ohbeary (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow!! I've had the odd disaster but don't that beat all!!


----------



## isundby (Aug 8, 2011)

Sarah,

Pretty darn new here. 

Will say that I feel for you. 

I MAY have an extra Carboy at home that I could see about sending you if you wish. I will check tonight. I didn't get to the end of the thread to see what your current status is.

I will check back into the forum tonight to see if I can help.

Regards,
Ian (Alberta, Canada)


P.S. I have 1 6ft folding (banquet-style) molded-plastic table that I got from Costco (Sams club) that I use. My first time having 3 kits going saw a sag in the middle. Needless to say, I got to work on that real quick ..... laid out a 2X4 on the floor at the fold-point, and ran a few 2X4s vertically on each eand and in the center to support the hinge. Helped out remarkable. Since then, I have bought a sheet of plywood (1 inch, if I recall) and laid that on the table. The work surface is now sturdy as a rock ..... have 4 kits going right now .... Not sure I'll EVER get to 6 kits .... afraid i'd be dipping into them with a thief far too often !


----------



## SarahRides (Aug 27, 2011)

So I think I've officially re-built over twice already! On Craigslist for $145!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 27, 2011)

SarahRides said:


> So I think I've officially re-built over twice already! On Craigslist for $145!



Wait a minute...are you saying you got 13 carboys, a floor corker and other stuff all for $145.00. That is freaking awesome.


----------



## SarahRides (Aug 27, 2011)

YEA! He had a lot of stuff that he was selling really cheap, i just ran out of money.


----------



## Sirs (Aug 27, 2011)

uh Dan thats 14 carboys plus the 2 1/2 gallons and 1 gallon


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice Score Sarah!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 27, 2011)

And she's back BIG TIME!

Nice score!


----------



## Deezil (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice score Sarah, glad to see you've bounced back


----------



## jtstar (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm sitting here crying because I can never find a great deal like that out here in the midwest now you can complete with Wade, Tom, and Dan


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 27, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Sorry for bringing this back but....
> 
> The other day I was looking at my shelving i bought from the depot and I had turned a 6 ft. shelf into two 3 ft racks placing my carboys all on the bottom and the upper shelf was filled gallons and a few magnums etc. along with misc stuff.
> 
> ...



I think we have the same shelving. I keep empty carboys on the top. I was thinking about using sheet metal over the top of the boards or figuring out some sort of reinforcement


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 27, 2011)

I do not keep any carboys on top anymore. I noticed a few weeks ago the sheeting bowing a bit. I'll get some plywood and add additional reinforcemect. I, we, have too much invested in this to even loose one btl. let alone a carboy 

All it takes is one bottle or carboy to take out several others. The domino effect even. All a cheap rack needs to do is break off from a bracket or the wall and it's disaster. 

This is why I built a heavy duty shelving system for my bottles. Carboys are on the floor resting on cardboard on the other side of the room. 

Over time many of you will be slowly adding to your collection of wine from your making and friends you trade with. Look over your system and ask yourself is this really sturdy?

If yes. . . Great. If not. . . Get Busy. It's a shame someone had to lose so much to make us aware of this potential problem.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 27, 2011)

Now we want to see a picture of them FULL!!

Get crackin' girlie!

Debbie


----------



## SarahRides (Aug 27, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Now we want to see a picture of them FULL!!
> 
> Get crackin' girlie!
> 
> Debbie



Not to worry! I'm putting in my juice order soon (expected to be delivered the first week of October), and I'm hoping to make a pilgrimage to Walkers this fall too.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 27, 2011)

SarahRides said:


> I'm hoping to make a pilgrimage to Walkers this fall too.



Let us know when you go, we'd love to have lunch with you. Placing my order this week for my Regina. I do want some juice from Walker's too.


----------



## abigtroutt (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG!!!!! Sarah that is an AWESOME DEAL!!!! I check craigslist here daily hoping for a deal!! You ROCK!!! Congrats on your find


----------



## Wade E (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice score girl!! You deserve it after that mess!


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 27, 2011)

That is one hell of a find you found. Glad to see you are back and running again.


----------



## SarahRides (Aug 28, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Let us know when you go, we'd love to have lunch with you. Placing my order this week for my Regina. I do want some juice from Walker's too.



I will let you know! My mother will be with me too when I go out there.....I'm aiming for the end of October if I can work it with my work schedule.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 31, 2011)

The same thing happend to me on my first batch. As I only use grapes, I needed to wait another year before I could try it again. 

Two things will happen as a result of this... 

1) you WILL look back an laugh. 
2) you will build very sturdy benches to place your wine in the future.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice deal Sara.

We probably need to take up a collection so Sara can start filling up those carboys.


----------



## closetwine (Sep 2, 2011)

LOL! Nice score!!! I get out (again) and you hit the mother-load.... I still haven't scheuled the funeral of my wine yet..... I hadn't even messed with it... Good thing this hobby suits the 'lazy periods' too!


----------



## Affe (Sep 6, 2011)

That is an amazing deal you scored there, Sara.

It's a shame that it had to come at such a high cost in wine, but you probably would have never sought that deal if your table hadn't collapsed.

Here's to hoping I one day find a deal like that, I suppose I'll just have to settle with the 2 - 6 gallon carboys I just scored for $60 with free shipping for now.


----------

